# menzies church theatre, near Aberdeen



## Alir147 (May 3, 2008)

Didn't know where to put this one! It was a church for over a hundred years, but in it's later days i THINK it was used more as a wee theatre. 

Went back last night to get some more photos! Not the biggest place in the world but there's something I like about it. Entry was actually harder than usual, as people were working in the buildings that surround it, so had to get in quite quick! Never got in to the actual main college buildings this time though that the church is a part of.

Here's my photos from last night and one or two from before as well!

inside the old church


----------



## Foxylady (May 3, 2008)

What a delightful place! Excellent photos, Alir...it would be nice to see some outside pics if you've got any. Good stuff!


----------



## Atomager (May 5, 2008)

*Marshalls!*

Lol, I cant believe theyve left the Marshall cabs in there! They are worth a few bob on their own, put a couple of new speakers in.


----------

